# Guitarist you most want to see pick up a 7



## omentremor (Apr 14, 2006)

Mine would be Mikael Akerfeldt or Marc Rizzo. Speaking of Rizzo has anyone else heard Colossal Myopia?


----------



## Mark. A (Apr 14, 2006)

It's been done a few times but I'd say:

Alexi Laiho

Plenty more but I wonder what Alexi could do


----------



## Michael (Apr 14, 2006)

Yeah Alexi, Michael Romeo, Lord Tim, Theodore Ziras, etc..


----------



## CL7 (Apr 14, 2006)

omentremor said:


> Mine would be Mikael Akerfeldt or Marc Rizzo. Speaking of Rizzo has anyone else heard Colossal Myopia?



I heard some shit off it. I love it. too bad that guys a dick. it really puts me off from wanting to listen to his music except for old ill niño


----------



## anarchistwar (Apr 14, 2006)

hammet hetfeild


----------



## Naren (Apr 14, 2006)

I wanna hear David Lee Roth on a 7 and John Bonham on a 7 and Madonna on a 7 and Avril Lavigne on a 7 and Dani Filth on a 7... and... Ringo Starr on a 7. Yeah.



anarchistwar said:


> hammet hetfeild



Already happened (well, Hetfield at least).


----------



## Korbain (Apr 14, 2006)

jimmy root for sure  i'd love to see what that guy could do with a 7. i know he doesn't believe you need a 7 string to be heavy, but he's such a talented guitarist it'd be sweet to see what more cool stuff he could make with a 7  i'll also add tom morello. i'd love to hear the downtuned riffs that guy could pull off


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Apr 14, 2006)

Naren said:


> Dani Filth on a 7


 ..allegedly he has an endorsement, so allegedly he can play, so allegedly it could happen if he wants to get down with the kids (errr, sorry, up, forgot about the height, then again, there's also the width of the fingerboard)

ANYWAY...


----------



## Naren (Apr 14, 2006)

7 Dying Trees said:


> ..allegedly he has an endorsement, so allegedly he can play, so allegedly it could happen if he wants to get down with the kids (errr, sorry, up, forgot about the height, then again, there's also the width of the fingerboard)
> 
> ANYWAY...



That's exactly what I was referring to, dude. I don't own any COF albums, have heard very little of their music, don't even like Dani Filth, but because of his endorsement, I'd love to hear him on a 7. Heck, while I'm at it, I'd love to hear him on a 9.

I find the guy to be kinda gross, personally...


----------



## Ancestor (Apr 14, 2006)

Keith Richard(s)... mostly because I think it would be funny to watch him get really annoyed.


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 14, 2006)

Ancestor said:


> Keith Richard(s)... mostly because I think it would be funny to watch him get really annoyed.


He'd tune the 6 to a D and take off the 7th ;p


----------



## Jerich (Apr 14, 2006)

Yngwie............Dave Mustaine.......opeth (for sure).........Paradise Lost ( i am working on that one).........John 5........eric johnson........


----------



## Jeff (Apr 14, 2006)

Definitely Nuno Bettencourt. And Steve Vai. oh wait......


----------



## Chris (Apr 14, 2006)

Jerich said:


> Dave Mustaine



Oh MAN that would be SICK.


----------



## Mastodon (Apr 14, 2006)

George Benson and Norman Brown for sure.


----------



## Michael (Apr 14, 2006)

.....John McLaughlin.


----------



## CL7 (Apr 14, 2006)

MACHINE HEAD!


----------



## telecaster90 (Apr 14, 2006)

Alex Lifeson, Zakk Wylde, Steve Howe, Adam Jones, Dave Mustaine, The dudes from Maiden.


----------



## Ripptyde (Apr 14, 2006)

Depeche Mode.


----------



## Jerich (Apr 14, 2006)

chris it has you thinking huh?


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Apr 14, 2006)

Naren said:


> That's exactly what I was referring to, dude. I don't own any COF albums, have heard very little of their music, don't even like Dani Filth, but because of his endorsement, I'd love to hear him on a 7. Heck, while I'm at it, I'd love to hear him on a 9.
> 
> I find the guy to be kinda gross, personally...


I'd love to hear him on a 2string, or even one string...


----------



## noodles (Apr 14, 2006)

Ty Tabor


----------



## Mastodon (Apr 14, 2006)

7 Dying Trees said:


> I'd love to hear him on a 2string, or even one string...



I take it you didn't get along with him too well?


----------



## Kevan (Apr 14, 2006)

- The Hellecasters (any and all members)
- Gary Moore (he's 'ready for love', and ready for a 7)
- Shawn Lane (we can dream, can't we?)
- Drew (oh, wait...)




noodles said:


> Ty Tabor


+7


----------



## Leon (Apr 14, 2006)

i want to see Bela Fleck play a 7 stringed banjo 

+more @ Mustaine and Tabor!


----------



## Shawn (Apr 14, 2006)

I would love to see Vernon Reid play one and of course Eric Johnson, Fender would have to make him one though.


----------



## Vegetta (Apr 14, 2006)

Blackmore, Mustaine, Matheos and Esteban


----------



## noodles (Apr 14, 2006)

Alan Holdsworth


----------



## zak (Apr 14, 2006)

Becker


----------



## Leon (Apr 14, 2006)

Hendrix!

wait...


----------



## eleven59 (Apr 14, 2006)

We'll find out soon if the rumours of Adam Jones picking up a 7-string for something on the new album are true or not. 

New single comes out Monday.


----------



## David (Apr 14, 2006)

Jani Liimatainen
Theodore Ziras
Jon Donais
Paul Gilbert (he probably has... I'm just to lazy to go find it)
Slash (I love his riffs)


----------



## distressed_romeo (Apr 14, 2006)

Jani Limmatainen (sp?) played a seven on a couple of tracks on 'Reckoning Night'. Shawn Lane had a Vigier seven, but I don't think he ever recorded with it.

How about Greg Howe, Alex Lifeson or Jim Matheos?


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Apr 14, 2006)

Mustaine
Vai (why did he stop playing the 7, anyway?)
Jon Schaeffer
Lamb-o-God
Kamelot
chris poland
marty friedman

if we count the departed
Dime
Schuldiner


----------



## eleven59 (Apr 14, 2006)

Tenacious D


----------



## noodles (Apr 14, 2006)

eleven59 said:


> We'll find out soon if the rumours of Adam Jones picking up a 7-string for something on the new album are true or not.



He played B tuned stuff on the last album.


----------



## Nats (Apr 14, 2006)

lalonde


----------



## Allen Garrow (Apr 14, 2006)

Marty Friedman, Ygnwie,Petrucci & Vai,,,,on wait John and Steve used to play a 7  
~A


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Apr 14, 2006)

Allen Garrow said:


> Marty Friedman, Ygnwie,Petrucci & Vai,,,,on wait John and Steve used to play a 7
> ~A




why the rant faces? not quite sure what you're trying to say.


----------



## eleven59 (Apr 14, 2006)

noodles said:


> He played B tuned stuff on the last album.


Yep, I believe Stinkfist off Aenema and Parabol/Parabola off Lateralus were with his low string tuned down to B and everything else standard. But rumour has it that he picked up a 7-string for something on the new album (inspired to do so by Meshuggah I believe), and with his old B-tuning he used occasionally it shouldn't really be that big a stretch.


----------



## Allen Garrow (Apr 14, 2006)

Ummm,,, I got carried away with the rant smiley. I meant to have it just behind Steve and John, because John rarely plays his 7, and Steve well,,, never plays a 7 live.

~A


----------



## Korbain (Apr 15, 2006)

avril lavigne


----------



## David (Apr 15, 2006)

Korbain said:


> avril lavigne


                            

 



that was the best post all year!



distressed_romeo said:


> Jani Limmatainen (sp?) played a seven on a couple of tracks on 'Reckoning Night'. Shawn Lane had a Vigier seven, but I don't think he ever recorded with it.
> 
> How about Greg Howe, Alex Lifeson or Jim Matheos?


Yeah, but I wanna seen Jani go really indepth with it.


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (Apr 15, 2006)

mick tompson! not because i think he is goood. i think he sucks, but i'd love his ibanez to be a seven, and actully have a good meaning behind the "seven" in the inlay..... anyone else agree?


----------



## David (Apr 15, 2006)

Ibanez_fanboy said:


> mick tompson! not because i think he is goood. i think he sucks, but i'd love his ibanez to be a seven, and actully have a good meaning behind the "seven" in the inlay..... anyone else agree?


errr... I think his signature guitar would suck... it would probably be 7 strings, thicker neck than a Gibson, and only allow powerchords to be played through a shitty sounding rig. hahahah


----------



## Mark. A (Apr 15, 2006)

David said:


> errr... I think his signature guitar would suck... it would probably be 7 strings, thicker neck than a Gibson, and only allow powerchords to be played through a shitty sounding rig. hahahah


 

Reverse headstocks on Ibanez's = UGLY!


----------



## Naren (Apr 15, 2006)

+1 to the Mustaine thingy.



Mark. A said:


> Reverse headstocks on Ibanez's = UGLY!



I happen to agree. But I think reverse headstocks look ugly on just about any guitar...


----------



## David (Apr 15, 2006)

except... I happen to love Ibanez's PGM models with the reverse headstock. It just works for some reason!


----------



## Jerich (Apr 15, 2006)

can we imagine what kinda Hot country rock twang Steve Morse could come up with on a 7 string? Or what Jennifer Batten would tap into?

and for the record Reverses are Killer cool..........4 + 3 sides Blow..........


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 15, 2006)

Reverse headstocks FTW...even though neither of mine are at the moment...my Jackson's was though


----------



## gomes (Apr 15, 2006)

I'd give 7s axe to Mohammed Suicmez (Necrophagist lead guitar/screamer), I'd pay to be able to see that shit


----------



## Fantomas (Apr 15, 2006)

Steve Vai ( I know he used to , but I'd really like to see some live shows of him using a 7)
Paul Gilbert
Alexi Laiho
Michael Romeo
Michael Angelo Batio
Cannibal Corpse, I think they have used 7s for recording, but on both DVD's I have they only play 6's.

And of course Buckethead (again, I know he uses 7s for recording, but I would like to see him play a Universe or something instead of that Bigass LP)


----------



## Krib (Apr 15, 2006)

Actually Steve Vai did a song on his newest release "Real Illusions: Reflections" thats pretty much all based on the UV.. he even plays a 7 string acoustic guitar later in the song.. the song is called "Under It All" and you should all check it out! Its pretty heavy considering his usual style!

But i totally agree.. He should use his UVs much more! I dont know whats keeping him from doing it.. pretty weird actually..

I'd like to see Dave Navarro play a 7string..


----------



## Mark. A (Apr 15, 2006)

Fantomas said:


> Steve Vai ( I know he used to , but I'd really like to see some live shows of him using a 7)
> Paul Gilbert
> Alexi Laiho
> Michael Romeo
> ...



Nope, CC use 7's on Live Cannibalism


----------



## bostjan (Apr 15, 2006)

Presidents of the United States of America

"She's lump, she's lump, blah blah blah...

Millions of peaches..."


----------



## DelfinoPie (Apr 16, 2006)

noodles said:


> He played B tuned stuff on the last album.



Thats true...but maybe (and hopefully) he has just given in with all the tuning down a shit load and just bought a 7-string...he knows its the right thing to do deep down lol. 


+1 for Buckethead...he needs to get out there with some custom chicken-e-fied (or possibly chicken-fried) 7-string.  

Delfino


----------



## Papa Shank (Apr 16, 2006)

Fantomas said:


> Paul Gilbert


He's actually used a 7 stringer for 'Let the Computer Decide'(or is it Desire?). I'd like to see him do more 7 string stuff though


----------



## eleven59 (Apr 16, 2006)

bostjan said:


> Presidents of the United States of America
> 
> "She's lump, she's lump, blah blah blah...
> 
> Millions of peaches..."


Dude, they don't even use 6-strings  The one guy's got three, and the other guy's got two


----------



## Mastodon (Apr 16, 2006)

Adressing the issue that Steve Vai dosn't use his UV much. 

Wasn't reason he wanted a seven string because he was fascinated with the #7, and didn't he originally try to get a high a string? And then settled for a low B and experimented with it on Passion and Warfare.


----------



## bostjan (Apr 16, 2006)

eleven59 said:


> Dude, they don't even use 6-strings  The one guy's got three, and the other guy's got two




Exactly! Now imagine how much they could rock out with three times as many strings! 

If Matthias IA Eklundh had a seven, how would he tune it?


----------



## eleven59 (Apr 16, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> Adressing the issue that Steve Vai dosn't use his UV much.
> 
> Wasn't reason he wanted a seven string because he was fascinated with the #7, and didn't he originally try to get a high a string? And then settled for a low B and experimented with it on Passion and Warfare.


Something like that. 

Though, the reasoning he uses for not using them anymore is that it "costs too much to ship all those extra guitars around"


----------



## bostjan (Apr 16, 2006)

eleven59 said:


> Something like that.
> 
> Though, the reasoning he uses for not using them anymore is that it "costs too much to ship all those extra guitars around"




He's just upset because the UV didn't have the monkey-grip. 

But seriously, once you switch to sevens, unless you play the a string with your thumb, what is there you can do on a six that you can't do on a seven?


----------



## Ripptyde (Apr 16, 2006)

I actually want to see Karl Sanders pick up a 7, and tune that sucker down to A (or Ab...I forgot)


----------



## NewArmyGuitar (Apr 16, 2006)

Brian May or Jerry Cantrell would be cool, since Alex Lifeson has already been mentioned once or twice.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Apr 16, 2006)

NewArmyGuitar said:


> Brian May or Jerry Cantrell would be cool, since Alex Lifeson has already been mentioned once or twice.



Ooooooooooooooooooooooo Cantrell...good one


----------



## Mastodon (Apr 16, 2006)

bostjan said:


> He's just upset because the UV didn't have the monkey-grip.
> 
> But seriously, once you switch to sevens, unless you play the a string with your thumb, what is there you can do on a six that you can't do on a seven?



Maybe he couldn't do certain reach around stuff or something. Though his hands are supposed to be pretty large. And he looks to be tall, so his arms are probably long enough.

As for it being expensive to ship all those guitars. Couldn't he just bring 2 jems and 2 uv's?


----------



## bostjan (Apr 16, 2006)

Didn't Vai have an Eight string Conklin when he was in Whitesnake? I say he ought to play the eight again.


----------



## eleven59 (Apr 16, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> Maybe he couldn't do certain reach around stuff or something. Though his hands are supposed to be pretty large. And he looks to be tall, so his arms are probably long enough.


Wow, taken out of context, that's pretty funny 



bostjan said:


> Didn't Vai have an Eight string Conklin when he was in Whitesnake? I say he ought to play the eight again.


It's a 7-string, and ugly as sin 

http://www.vai.com/Machines/guitarpages/guitar039.html


----------



## bostjan (Apr 16, 2006)

Oh yeah, I remember that one. Didn't he have one like this, too, or was I just hallucinating?

http://www.conklinguitars.com/bizarregallery/biz8images/carvedbirdseye8descript.html


----------



## eleven59 (Apr 16, 2006)

bostjan said:


> Oh yeah, I remember that one. Didn't he have one like this, too, or was I just hallucinating?
> 
> http://www.conklinguitars.com/bizarregallery/biz8images/carvedbirdseye8descript.html


I don't think he did, but that thing is freaking beautiful


----------



## bostjan (Apr 16, 2006)

I'm probably confused. Never mind what I said about him playing it. I can't find anything about it on the internet now.

He should play an eight, though.


----------



## eleven59 (Apr 16, 2006)

bostjan said:


> He should play an eight, though.


Agreed.


----------



## Naren (Apr 16, 2006)

I'd be satisfied with him playing a 7... Actually, I'm satisfied with him playing sixes to be honest...


----------



## bostjan (Apr 16, 2006)

Guess I'm just hard to satisfy.  You're right, he should play whatever he wants, since he plays so well.


----------



## Naren (Apr 16, 2006)

Vai is one of my heroes. Most of my guitar heroes play sixes and none of the guitarists I like play eights.


----------



## Popsyche (Apr 17, 2006)

I vote for Larry Coryell. I think he has the extra fingers anyway, he might as well put them to use!


----------



## Jerich (Apr 23, 2006)

Patrick Rondat...I love this guys tone.......all Peavey Gear and ESP Custom Signature Models....


http://youtube.com/watch?v=UiBwLRpfV5o&search=patrick rondat


----------



## grim tr00 kvlt (Apr 23, 2006)

Herman Li and Sam Totman from Dragonforce should both pick up 7's.


----------



## noodles (Apr 24, 2006)

grim tr00 kvlt said:


> Herman Li and Sam Totman from Dragonforce should both pick up 7's.



Herman already does, but he strings it with a high A.


----------



## Shawn (Apr 24, 2006)

noodles said:


> Alan Holdsworth


----------



## Jerich (Apr 25, 2006)

Dragon Force...great band terrible name heheheh!!!....Herman jams too and they are such a bunch of tools too they love having fun...funny guys...SAM is a total Pisser....hehehe!!! Seen Herman give a Clinic he was pretty good outside that whole Hollywood epic metal stuff......


----------



## Jakke (Nov 5, 2010)

Paaaage..... 7 string Gibson LP, anyone?


----------



## bostjan (Nov 5, 2010)

Wow! I remember this thread...

Thanks for the bump. Now I want to go through here and see if any of these guys on the list actually ever picked up sevens.


----------



## baboisking (Nov 5, 2010)

Lamb of god

Opeth

PLEASE!


----------



## Evil7 (Nov 5, 2010)

Mark Morton / Willie Adler both on sevens

Adam Jones ... some seven string tool.

edit...wow got ninja'd real quick!


----------



## bostjan (Nov 5, 2010)

I still think it'd be amusing to see the guys from The Presidents of the United States of America try to play sevens. A lot of the posts here follow that same suit, naming artists who aren't even known for playing a guitar, yet have a signature model, or artists who play standard guitars with strings removed.

One that hasn't been mentions - Future Man!

Other than that, I don't see why anyone here wouldn't mind seeing their favorite guitarists pick up a seven.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Nov 5, 2010)

Mark Morton & Willie Adler
James Root & Mick Thomson
John 5
Michael Amott & Christopher Amott
Greg Tribbett (L.D. 50 era...)
Head (uses baritone 6 strings now..)
Doyle Wolfgang von Frankenstein
Kiefer Sutherland


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 5, 2010)

^Definitely agreed on Greg Tribbett. They should go back to drop B but add a low F# which is what Ryan does anyway.


----------



## MikeH (Nov 5, 2010)

The Faceless
The Dillinger Escape Plan
The Black Dahlia Murder
Protest The Hero
The Red Chord
Ken Sorceron (in both AW and Aborted)
And weirdly enough, Alexisonfire. I feel like they could do some cool things with the extra range. Plus it's nice to see someone that isn't in metal play 7s every once in awhile.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Nov 5, 2010)

Protest the Hero for sure.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Nov 5, 2010)

Adam Jones


----------



## TheWreck (Nov 5, 2010)

I'd like Pat and Rob from Cannibal Corpse returned too 7's....The stuff Jack Owen and Pat wrote for Gallery of Suicide and Bloodthirst, was really awesome!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Nov 5, 2010)

Dimebag or Jimi or Randy.

Well, it's November the 5th right?


----------



## Black_tear (Nov 5, 2010)

Seasick Steve eheh yoda:check him out you must)

Guthrie Govan ( if he already didn't, but i'm not aware)


----------



## Daggorath (Nov 5, 2010)

Holy bump.

And +1 on Guthrie Govan, as there's apparently nothing he cannot do - and the fact that I've heard he's also a fantastic bass player - it would lead to some very interesting chord melody + bass line playing including slap and whatnot. Charlie Hunter style.


----------



## cheepy91 (Nov 5, 2010)

Eddie Van Halen /thread


----------



## Chopsession (Nov 5, 2010)

telecaster90 said:


> Alex Lifeson, Zakk Wylde, Steve Howe, Adam Jones, Dave Mustaine, The dudes from Maiden.


 
Oh man, I'd love to hear what Alex Lifeson would do with a 7! As for Zakk Wylde, he's already known to drop his 6th string to a B, A or even G (Counterfeit God).


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 5, 2010)

Black_tear said:


> Seasick Steve eheh yoda:check him out you must)


 
Saw Seasick Steve live, such an amazing performance. Brilliant character too, very humble. Don't know whether I'd want to see him playing 7s though, wouldn't suit his style.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 5, 2010)

ShadyDavey said:


> Dimebag


 
Shame he hated 7 strings.


----------



## GeoMantic (Nov 5, 2010)

Opeth
Protest The Hero
BTBAM
The Black Dahlia Murder


----------



## AborteD (Nov 5, 2010)

omentremor said:


> Mine would be Mikael Akerfeldt or Marc Rizzo. Speaking of Rizzo has anyone else heard Colossal Myopia?



I have seen a live video where Rizzo was playing a 7620, with Soulfly or Cavalera Conspiracy I guess.


----------



## possumkiller (Nov 5, 2010)

Steve Vai


----------



## The Somberlain (Nov 5, 2010)

possumkiller said:


> Steve Vai



Uh, he was one of the first guitarists to use a 7

For me:
Robert Fripp
Company Segundo (RIP)
Ali Farka Toure (RIP)

Well, only if I could bering back world music guitarists from the dead...


----------



## The Honorable (Nov 6, 2010)

John Abernathy from Conducting From the Grave.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 6, 2010)

Akerfeltd, hands down, no second thoughts.


----------



## goat violator (Nov 6, 2010)

AborteD said:


> I have seen a live video where Rizzo was playing a 7620, with Soulfly or Cavalera Conspiracy I guess.



According to Wiki ...." Rizzo, as of 2009, is endorsed by B C Rich. A signature 7 string Stealth model has been built for him and made available for to the public as an import model in 2010".


----------



## Andromalia (Nov 6, 2010)

Jerich said:


> Patrick Rondat...I love this guys tone.......all Peavey Gear and ESP Custom Signature Models....




Just to nitpick he's an Ibanez endorsee with a signature model now.


----------



## pac1085 (Nov 6, 2010)

Randy rhoads...too bad it'll never happen


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Nov 6, 2010)

goat violator said:


> According to Wiki ...." Rizzo, as of 2009, is endorsed by B C Rich. A signature 7 string Stealth model has been built for him and made available for to the public as an import model in 2010".


----------



## goat violator (Nov 6, 2010)

Hey Crushing Anvil, is that Rizzo 7 yours? If so what is it like? I have been toying with the idea of getting one...but I dont have the liberty of being near a store that would stock one to try out.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Nov 6, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Shame he hated 7 strings.



You saw through my cunning plan! 

Michael Schenker - Melodic soloing on a mahogany V through a screaming Marshall?

Yes please!


----------



## possumkiller (Nov 6, 2010)

The Somberlain said:


> Uh, he was one of the first guitarists to use a 7
> QUOTE]
> 
> When is the last time anyone has seen him playing a 7?


----------



## GeoMantic (Nov 6, 2010)

possumkiller said:


> The Somberlain said:
> 
> 
> > Uh, he was one of the first guitarists to use a 7
> ...


----------



## Lon (Nov 6, 2010)

Luke Hoskin / Tim Millar


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Nov 6, 2010)

goat violator said:


> Hey Crushing Anvil, is that Rizzo 7 yours? If so what is it like? I have been toying with the idea of getting one...but I dont have the liberty of being near a store that would stock one to try out.



I'm used to Ibanez frets, so the smaller ones on this B.C. Rich irk me a little, there's neck dive and the jack placement is retarded....but I look metal as fuck when I play it 

plays very nicely...I swear ebony makes you play smoother 

If the aforementioned problems didn't exist it would be a rediculously amazing guitar.

Original Floyd Rose, EMG 81-7/707, Mahogany body...

I'm thinking of switching to passives and putting mounting rings on them but not sure if that would look retarded


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Nov 6, 2010)

Josh Geohagan said:


> possumkiller said:
> 
> 
> > That music video he did with Orianthi, that Jemini distortion pedal video, and there was a clip on YouTube of him writing new material and he was playing a Universe.
> ...


----------



## Sjusovaren (Nov 6, 2010)

After seeing what he did with Drop D, I'd love to see what Adrian Smith could come up with using a seven-string.


----------



## pac1085 (Nov 6, 2010)

goat violator said:


> Hey Crushing Anvil, is that Rizzo 7 yours? If so what is it like? I have been toying with the idea of getting one...but I dont have the liberty of being near a store that would stock one to try out.


 
If it's anything like the 6 string stealth (which it is!), expect it to neck dive worse than any guitar you've ever owned.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Nov 6, 2010)

Sjusovaren said:


> After seeing what he did with Drop D, I'd love to see what Adrian Smith could come up with using a seven-string.



That's actually food for thought - another one of my youthful influences


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 6, 2010)

Mastodon should use 7 strings tbh, as they tune D standard and add a low A for some songs, would be easier to use a 7 string in A standard.


----------



## Cyntex (Nov 6, 2010)

Leon said:


> i want to see Bela Fleck play a 7 stringed banjo
> 
> +more @ Mustaine and Tabor!


 That would be awesome, I love Bela Fleck's music and playing.

I'd like to hear Paul Gilbert and Paul Wagonner (BTBm) play a seven.


----------



## iddqd (Nov 6, 2010)

Nobuo Uematsu or Dillinger Escape Plan should be awesome with seven strings!


----------



## mikernaut (Nov 6, 2010)

Chris Poland!


----------



## metal_sam14 (Nov 6, 2010)

I want to see the BTBAM guys with 7's, that would be fucking sweet


----------



## Xiphos68 (Nov 6, 2010)

mikernaut said:


> Chris Poland!






I'd like to see Joe Satriani and Derek Taylor go back to 7's.
Dave Mustaine
Alex Skolnick
Marty Friedman
Randy Rhoads as posted above. 
Shawn Lane
Kiko Loureiro 
Steve Vai (Just to see him play his Universes live)

Leslie West would be nasty with his tone.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Nov 6, 2010)

I think the guitarist from Protest the Hero could do some really awesome stuff with a seven.

Also: Alex Liefson, Steve Howe, Steve Harris(I know he's a bassist, but you never said it had to be a seven string guitar), Janick Gers...actually, everyone from Maiden, Michael Weikath.

I think Derek Trucks could do some awesome slide guitar on a seven, to.


----------



## Antimatter (Nov 6, 2010)

metal_sam14 said:


> I want to see the BTBAM guys with 7's, that would be fucking sweet


 
This
And I would also love to see Akerfeldt play a 7


----------



## JohnIce (Nov 6, 2010)

iddqd said:


> Nobuo Uematsu or Dillinger Escape Plan should be awesome with seven strings!


 
One of the guitarists in the Black Mages plays a JP7.



Personally I'd like to see the dudes from Abingdon Boys School with 7's. Although I think they're pretty detuned already, but they are such awesome soloists that it's a shame to lose the top notes.


----------



## ry_z (Nov 6, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> Personally I'd like to see the dudes from Abingdon Boys School with 7's. Although I think they're pretty detuned already, but they are such awesome soloists that it's a shame to lose the top notes.



To be fair, in Drop B they're only losing 3 semitones on the top end. 

They could go to Drop A on sevens, though. Takanori singing over drop-A chugs would rule.


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 6, 2010)

I would like to see Alex Lifeson pick up a 7 string, just to see what he would do with it. Seeing as he is pretty recognized for big beefy chords, it could be neat.




> Steve Harris(I know he's a bassist, but you never said it had to be a seven string guitar), Janick Gers...actually, everyone from Maiden



Ah Maiden, proof that metal is 100% attitude, doesn't matter what guitar you have, or what tuning you are in. Jers is a positive beast though, when I saw Maiden this summer, my freaking goodness he was second solo in hallowed be thy name. The dude is ridiculously fast. Murray might be the happiest looking guitarist I have ever seen too, all smiles and ooh happy faces playing any of the solos.


----------



## Deathbringer769 (Nov 6, 2010)

Don't know why people keep saying Vai. He stills plays his 7s almost every live show at one point or another. In his latest live dvd "Where The Wild Things Are" he brings out the 7 a few times before switching back to his trusty EVO and FLO guitars. He's just not a strictly 7 kind of guy.


----------



## Blackhearted (Nov 6, 2010)

I'd like to see the Chimaira guys go back to using sevens again. They were used on This Present Darkness, but not on any subsequent album. I think they may have stopped using sevens because they associated them with nu metal, and didn't want people labeling them as such when they changed from nu metal to NWOAHM.


----------



## DanielKRego (Nov 7, 2010)

Paul Masvidal from Cynic. Although Cynic's sound has been getting progressively less heavy since their reunion, I think he'd come up with some interesting sounds.

Also, Daniel Mongrain from Martyr. His intricate, heavily thought-out riffing style with the heft of an extended range guitar would sound immense.


----------



## NovaReaper (Nov 7, 2010)

DanielRego said:


> Also, Daniel Mongrain from Martyr. His intricate, heavily thought-out riffing style with the heft of an extended range guitar would sound immense.



you should check out capharnaum.


----------



## ittoa666 (Nov 7, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> Abingdon Boys School



So weird seeing that as a band name. That was the name of a school I went to.


----------



## Underworld (Nov 7, 2010)

DanielRego said:


> Also, Daniel Mongrain from Martyr. His intricate, heavily thought-out riffing style with the heft of an extended range guitar would sound immense.


 

OMG yes! But his Liberator sixer is soooo awesome!


----------



## Nights_Blood (Nov 7, 2010)

Guthrie Govan
Greg Howe
Obsidian Claw (Keep of Kalessin)

...off the top of my head.


----------



## SAWitall (Nov 7, 2010)

swisgaar swigelf. im dead serious metalocalypse needs to pay us homage


----------



## DanielKRego (Nov 8, 2010)

NovaReaper said:


> you should check out capharnaum.



I've heard his work with Capharnaum, but the style of riffing there seemed more generic tech death. I'm talking about his jazzy riffing on the latest Martyr album. That on a 7 would sound insane. 



Underworld said:


> OMG yes! But his Liberator sixer is soooo awesome!



I know. The first time I saw a picture of him playing it I had to look up the company. I then felt considerably poor.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Nov 8, 2010)

dragonblade629 said:


> I think the guitarist from Protest the Hero could do some really awesome stuff with a seven.



I agree, they almost seem built for it.

PAUL GILBERT


----------



## Black_tear (Nov 8, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Saw Seasick Steve live, such an amazing performance. Brilliant character too, very humble. Don't know whether I'd want to see him playing 7s though, wouldn't suit his style.




Yeah i was just joking with that one, 3 are enough for him.
I wish i could see him live


----------



## onefingersweep (Nov 8, 2010)

Holdsworth, obviously.

Yngwie Malmsteen, a 7-string Yngwie signature strat would be killer! 

Michael Romeo as already mentioned.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Nov 8, 2010)

This guy right here




http://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh148/TheVampireMindfreak/Richard_Zven_Kruspe_Bernstein-1974_.jpg


----------



## NovaReaper (Nov 8, 2010)

DanielRego said:


> I've heard his work with Capharnaum, but the style of riffing there seemed more generic tech death. I'm talking about his jazzy riffing on the latest Martyr album. That on a 7 would sound insane.



How is it jazzy? I'm not trolling or anything, I'm just legitimately curious. It seems like people nowadays apply the term jazzy to anything and everything even if it doesn't have any connection whatsoever to swing and it's derivatives.


----------



## GeoMantic (Nov 8, 2010)

The Black Dahlia Murder
Protest the Hero
Dethklok
BTBAM
Opeth
The Faceless


----------



## DanielKRego (Nov 8, 2010)

NovaReaper said:


> How is it jazzy? I'm not trolling or anything, I'm just legitimately curious. It seems like people nowadays apply the term jazzy to anything and everything even if it doesn't have any connection whatsoever to swing and it's derivatives.



Besides his soloing, which is very clearly fusion influenced, I find his note choices, the arpeggios and harmony his riffs outline, some of the chord progressions when he does use them, and even the feel of a lot of his riffs 'jazzy'.


----------



## WishIwasfinnish (Nov 9, 2010)

Jari Maenpaa of Wintersun...OH MAN, that would be great


----------



## TheIllusiveMan (Nov 9, 2010)

Tony Iommi, Michael Amott and Robb Flynn.


----------



## ziggurat (Nov 9, 2010)

WishIwasfinnish said:


> Jari Maenpaa of Wintersun...OH MAN, that would be great


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Nov 9, 2010)

a little off topic, but id like to see vai and petrucci pick up an 8 string


----------



## habicore_5150 (Nov 9, 2010)

TheIllusiveMan said:


> Robb Flynn.


 
THIS!



Josh Geohagan said:


> The Black Dahlia Murder
> Protest the Hero
> Dethklok
> BTBAM
> ...



THESE!

The Red Chord
Static-X
Lamb of God
Within The Ruins
Staind (may not be metal by any means, but it would be nice to see Mike play a 7 since hes got so many DOWN-tuned 6s)


----------



## Spite (Nov 9, 2010)

Satch and the guys from Gojira.


----------



## JamesM (Nov 9, 2010)

I wanted to say Opeth, but I now say no. I like Mikael's minimalism. 

That said;

Daath
Gorod
Amon Amarth
Swallow the Sun


----------



## MFB (Nov 9, 2010)

^ This dude knows what's up

Gorod. A million times over.


----------



## Dark_Matter (Nov 9, 2010)

Steven Wilson and Mikael Akerfeldt


----------



## Goatchrist (Nov 9, 2010)

The guys from Obscura or even better Vogg from Decapitated.

But there is one person I want to see even more taking a 7-string:

Paco De Lucia

Would be great! a mixture between

and


----------



## JamesM (Nov 9, 2010)

MFB said:


> ^ This dude knows what's up
> 
> Gorod. A million times over.



Can you even IMAGINE what those bastards could do with a seven string? Would be amazing.

Although all of my research indicates otherwise, "Guilty of Dispersal" and "Guilded Cage" SOUND like 7s, but they probably just tuned down.


----------



## Deathbringer769 (Nov 9, 2010)

Spite said:


> Satch





Satch on a 7.. there you go. One of my favorites man.


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 9, 2010)

^^^ love the part with the whammy in that one, one of my favourite satch riffs. The traveller also uses a 7 for the rhythm at minimum, which means he likely has a 7 out if he played it live.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 9, 2010)

Deathbringer769 said:


> Satch on a 7.. there you go. One of my favorites man.




 In addition, there's also SMF, Ceremony (both on recordings only), Mindstorm, Seven String and Hands In The Air. 

Those are all of Satch's tracks with 7 strings, which is a shame that he's fallen out of love with them.


----------



## onefingersweep (Nov 23, 2010)

The Armada said:


> I wanted to say Opeth, but I now say no. I like Mikael's minimalism.
> 
> That said;
> 
> ...



I would also like to say Opeth but I will probably regret it because it will probably scare me to death 

Opeth must be the heaviest band I've heard in standard tuning.


----------



## PhillCantu93 (Nov 23, 2010)

Michael Romeo, Yngwie Malmsteen, James Malone, Ryan Knight, Michael Keene, and basically every guitarist I like that doesn't play extended range...


----------



## CapenCyber (Nov 24, 2010)

The Armada said:


> Can you even IMAGINE what those bastards could do with a seven string? Would be amazing.
> 
> Although all of my research indicates otherwise, "Guilty of Dispersal" and "Guilded Cage" SOUND like 7s, but they probably just tuned down.



They probably were 7s, I spoke to the guitarist at MDF this year and asked him about it, he said they tour with the 6s usually because of space issues but they do use 7s too.


----------



## The McThief (Nov 24, 2010)

Paul Waggoner and Dustie Waring


----------



## RaceCar (Nov 24, 2010)

onefingersweep said:


> I would also like to say Opeth but I will probably regret it because it will probably scare me to death
> 
> Opeth must be the heaviest band I've heard in standard tuning.



I agree. I think it would add a whole new dimension to their scariness. 

I'd like to see:
Paramore
BTBAM
Born of Osiris
Flyleaf
*Gojira*
Muse 
Rage Against The Machine
System of a Down
Tool


----------



## Acatalepsy (Nov 24, 2010)

I hear Marlon from Abhorrent want to start playing 7s. Should be interesting.


----------



## Customisbetter (Nov 24, 2010)

Jack white. However I would be really interested in WHAT 7 string he'd pick up. There aren't many old goofy fiberglass 7 strings lying around.


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 24, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> Jack white.



Now now, the thread title said guitarist, not hack


----------



## TheDjentlman (Nov 24, 2010)

Marc Okubo from Veil Of Maya!


----------



## Polythoral (Nov 25, 2010)

Andy Mckee
Paul Waggoner
AJ Minette

Tides Of Man/Dance Gavin Dance/Closure In Moscow/Circa Survive (and whatever bands of that style) would be interesting with high A 7's.


----------



## Metalus (Nov 25, 2010)

metal_sam14 said:


> I want to see the BTBAM guys with 7's, that would be fucking sweet



YES



DanielRego said:


> Paul Masvidal from Cynic. Although Cynic's sound has been getting progressively less heavy since their reunion, I think he'd come up with some interesting sounds.
> 
> Also, Daniel Mongrain from Martyr. His intricate, heavily thought-out riffing style with the heft of an extended range guitar would sound immense.



Agreed that would be pretty sick



ibanez_6784 said:


> THIS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It baffles me that the dudes from Within The Ruins dont use 7s considering they tune down to Drop Ab on 6s.



The Armada said:


> Can you even IMAGINE what those bastards could do with a seven string? Would be amazing.
> 
> Although all of my research indicates otherwise, "Guilty of Dispersal" and "Guilded Cage" SOUND like 7s, but they probably just tuned down.



Doesnt the lead guitarist have a 29 fret Washburn?



TheDjentlman said:


> Marc Okubo from Veil Of Maya!



He would come up with some ridiculous chord shapes if he used 7s. Same with Micheal Keene. It would be awesome 



Polythoral said:


> Andy Mckee
> Paul Waggoner
> AJ Minette
> 
> Tides Of Man/Dance Gavin Dance/Closure In Moscow/Circa Survive (and whatever bands of that style) would be interesting with high A 7's.



AJ with a 7 would be absolutely AMAZING. Him, along with Dean and Tapley would do ungodly things with 7s


----------



## abstract (Nov 25, 2010)

SirMyghin said:


> Now now, the thread title said guitarist, not hack



I think he'd need to build a 7 out of an ironing board. Anything else would be too easy, and therefore take no skill.

Marco Sfogli, Thomas Erak and Alex Pareja (if the bands I knew them from, TFOT and TN12LLY respectively, were still around), David Gilmour, Joel Parent (Ninjaspy), Skwisgaar and Toki.


----------



## abstract (Nov 25, 2010)

Josh Geohagan said:


> The Black Dahlia Murder
> Protest the Hero
> Dethklok
> BTBAM
> ...



YES

Edit: Glad to see all the Protest The Hero love in this thread. They really would kick ass on 7s.


----------



## epsylon (Nov 25, 2010)

I'd say Mikael Åkerfeldt without hesitation. This guy is incredibly creative. He's a great musician, probably not the best technically, but he's a genius in terms of sonority, harmonisation, arrangements, and doing unpredictable changes of mood in a song.
But he's only played (AFAIK) on 6 strings and in standard tuning so far, so a 7 could definitely be a huge - and hopefully good - surprise.


Otherwise, I'd say Obsidian C from Keep of Kalessin (one of the best and imho underrated metal guitarists), I think it could definitely be used with success considering how much this band (KoK) rocks.


----------



## Krankguitarist (Nov 25, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> Jack white. However I would be really interested in WHAT 7 string he'd pick up. There aren't many old goofy fiberglass 7 strings lying around.



Closest choice would probably have to be something like this:







Mikael Akerfeldt...shoot, I can't even think of what he'd do on a seven. It'd probably be cool.

Can't think of many, really.




epsylon said:


> But he's only played (AFAIK) on 6 strings and in standard tuning so far, so a 7 could definitely be a huge - and hopefully good - surprise.



Nah, they've used drop-D pretty extensively throughout their career, and in recent years mike's been experimenting a little with open tunings as well. Ghost reveries in particular.


----------



## gulli05 (Nov 25, 2010)

Me... 


...and Michael Romeo.


----------



## K-Roll (Nov 25, 2010)

Kirk Hammet
























...NOOOOOOT!


----------



## epsylon (Nov 25, 2010)

Krankguitarist said:


> Nah, they've used drop-D pretty extensively throughout their career, and in recent years mike's been experimenting a little with open tunings as well. Ghost reveries in particular.



Well, my bad then 
What I meant was that generally they didn't use anything really low tuning (like B or A), and that 7 strings would definitely increase the range compared to what they usually do.


----------



## Polythoral (Nov 25, 2010)

Am I the only one who thinks 7's wouldn't work so great for Protest? I think their unique sound/style wouldn't be affected by them..


----------



## TheDjentlman (Nov 25, 2010)

Yeah Marc would beast that shit haha. He switched over to a Baritone guitar for some reason though, heres his gear: MetalSucks » Blog Archive » LEGACY TOUR DIARY, ENTRY #1: VEIL OF MAYA&#8217;S MARC OKUBO WALKS YOU THROUGH HIS LIVE RIG


----------



## abstract (Nov 26, 2010)

Polythoral said:


> Am I the only one who thinks 7's wouldn't work so great for Protest? I think their unique sound/style wouldn't be affected by them..



I think Tim would need to be louder in the mix. He tends to use a loose and warm tone and sit under Tim's lead parts, but I think it would benefit if his tone cut through more. Listen at 1:37 in Palms Read. That's exactly the kind of thing I could see him doing with a 7. Just more in focus.


----------



## onefingersweep (Nov 29, 2010)

PhillCantu93 said:


> Michael Romeo, Yngwie Malmsteen, James Malone, Ryan Knight, Michael Keene, and basically every guitarist I like that doesn't play extended range...



A 7-string would actually make a lot of sense for Yngwie, for his scalar runs.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Nov 29, 2010)

onefingersweep said:


> A 7-string would actually make a lot of sense for Yngwie, for his scalar runs.



But he's such a dick, he'd just tell us all to suck a bag of dicks or something


----------



## Leuchty (Nov 29, 2010)

Robb & Phil - Machine Head
Nick & Phil - As I Lay Dying
Jesper & Bjorn - In Flames
Michael & Chris - Arch Enemy


----------



## squid-boy (Nov 29, 2010)

CrushingAnvil said:


> But he's such a dick, he'd just tell us all to suck a bag of dicks or something



... Would he be making us take out each dick individually? Or would we be sucking the bag, whilst the dicks remained inside, not touching our naked lips? 

Based on my own sexual preference, I vote for the latter.


----------



## AChRush1349 (Dec 28, 2010)

MICHAEL ROMEO...Good god that would be insane.


----------



## DLG (Dec 29, 2010)

agree with romeo, he needs a bit of a kick creatively, Paradise Lost sounded like a rehash.


----------



## Stealth7 (Dec 29, 2010)

If he was still alive.. Chuck Schuldiner.

Also Vogg from Decapitated!


----------



## Janicois (Dec 29, 2010)

This is definitely a cool thread.  Another vote for Alex Lifeson. For those of you who wanted to see Paul Gilbert on a 7 string, here you go (probably not what you had in mind, but it's still a 7):


----------



## Van (Dec 29, 2010)

I think Kiko Loureiro could do amazing things with a 7.


----------



## Chumple Spuzz (Dec 30, 2010)

Leon said:


> i want to see Bela Fleck play a 7 stringed banjo



HOLY COW.
seriously though, i wonder how bela would do with an...uh...extended range banjo? i think he'd shred it to bits with righteous picking.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 30, 2010)

Michael Romeo has been mentioned enough here, and I probably even said it myself, but I'll say it again. Michael Romeo. 

I'd say the In Flames and Soilwork guys, but it wouldn't effect the music much unless they tuned them even lower than usual.. which I'm down with.

Opeth, eh.. I dunno. I don't think Mikael needs a 7, but I'd definitely be interested in hearing it.

Jari Maenpaa! Imagine Wintersun with an added low B. Very cool.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 30, 2010)

I would absolutely love to see what Luke Hoskin and Tim Millar from Protest the Hero could do with a 7. *drool*


----------



## MFB (Dec 30, 2010)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Jari Maenpaa! Imagine Wintersun with an added low B. Very cool.



I don't think there is enough time in the universe for him to get accustomed to a 7, then write new material, and release it on an album. I mean, look how long it's taking their new CD


----------



## synrgy (Dec 30, 2010)

Every once in a while, I jab an elbow at Mark Holcomb (Haunted Shores) begging him to make the switch. He's still resisting, but I keep hoping that between Misha's influence and my occasional elbowing, he'll break eventually.


----------



## DLG (Dec 30, 2010)

fripp


----------



## Cyntex (Dec 30, 2010)

Paul Wagonner, though to be honest I didn't like TGM.


----------



## Backlash01 (Dec 30, 2010)

Mustaine, Zakk Wylde, Dimebag (when he was alive), Mark Morton, Willie Adler.


----------



## PhantomLord (Jan 29, 2011)

Buckethead
just imagine what he could do with a 7string


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jan 30, 2011)

William Ackerman or Erik Mongrain


----------

